# intex are made by columbia



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guy's just wanted to tell everybody that intex Australia now have there own brand of taping tools made by columbia. Checked out the bazooka, box handle, stopping boxes and was very impressed. They also have power assist boxes which look unreal and the 12 inch power assist is the fat boy size so puts the tape tech version to shame. Same 5 year warranty which is good and good customer service, good to see some competition for tape pro finally. I went in for a plunger cable for my bazooka and walked out with the adjustable box handle which looks really well made compared to the tape tech version I currently have. Will try to put a couple of pics up if I can work out how to do it


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Intex is too expenses Brendon and Tapetech have high capacity power assist boxes which are half price compared to Intex - I don't recommend none of them because I find them too heavy


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

keke said:


> Intex is too expenses Brendon and Tapetech have high capacity power assist boxes which are half price compared to Intex - I don't recommend none of them because I find them too heavy


I already have the tapetech power assist boxes in 7 8 and 12 inch and found the 12 didn't hold enough mud compared to the 7 and 10 inch. I also have the columbia fatboys in 8 and 12 and although a little heavy I got used to them after a while. I do agree about intex being on the pricey side but they will budge a little on price when you deal with them in person and I will always pay a bit more if I have good after care service with a product. Buying from the usa is definitely cheaper but postage is a killer and if you have warranty issues that is even more for postage, not to mention how long you will be without tools.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I bet your box looks like this (which is discontinued)


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and new version is this -I like the old 1 more


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

...and about postage.... have a look at older topics cause we already discussed it... 

as a conclusion ....sometimes they charge you 2-3 times more for postage on their website than on their ebay store 

PS you can get an US address ( I read it a while ago that there are companies that collect your US mail for you and then post to you for cheaper) and that will cut the postage


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Pdf pics/info link I found:

http://intex.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/INTEX_TRADETUFF_ATT_PS.pdf


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Pdf pics/info link I found:
> 
> http://intex.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/INTEX_TRADETUFF_ATT_PS.pdf


The power assist box pic says 'Made in Canada', which is home to Columbia, but I'm not finding anyplace where Columbia is showing their making such boxes. They're not listed on their website or Facebook page, no North American online suppliers I checked are listing them. I'm wondering what the story is about them - if Columbia is going to distribute them under the Columbia name in North America, and if so, when.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

JustMe said:


> The power assist box pic says 'Made in Canada', which is home to Columbia, but I'm not finding anyplace where Columbia is showing their making such boxes. They're not listed on their website or Facebook page, no North American online suppliers I checked are listing them. I'm wondering what the story is about them - if Columbia is going to distribute them under the Columbia name in North America, and if so, when.


I believe someone else owns the US patent for this style box and it may not be covered in Australia so they were free to launch down under. Doubt you will see these in North America anytime soon. Don't know this as fact, just believe this to be the case.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Level5 said:


> I believe someone else owns the US patent for this style box and it may not be covered in Australia so they were free to launch down under. Doubt you will see these in North America anytime soon. Don't know this as fact, just believe this to be the case.


Thanks, Level5. That possibility makes sense to me in 2 ways: Either TapeTech didn't bother patent filing for Australia, or they did something that immediately nulled any available patent filing rights for places like Australia, while some places like North America have a year filing grace period for those things. That's my understanding when it comes to Australia, anyway.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, Level5. That possibility makes sense to me in 2 ways: Either TapeTech didn't bother patent filing for Australia, or they did something that immediately nulled any available patent filing rights for places like Australia, while some places like North America have a year filing grace period for those things. That's my understanding when it comes to Australia, anyway.


JustMe, you are partially correct. The patent is owned by a 3rd party designer and Tape Tech just has an exclusive License to manufacture in North America. I would guess the patent owner did not file for international protection outside of North America and possibly Europe. Again, not fact, but based on my recollection of having my ear to the ground of this industry for better part of 15 years


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Level5 said:


> JustMe, you are partially correct. The patent is owned by a 3rd party designer and Tape Tech just has an exclusive License to manufacture in North America. I would guess the patent owner did not file for international protection outside of North America and possibly Europe. Again, not fact, but based on my recollection of having my ear to the ground of this industry for better part of 15 years


Thanks again, Level5. That makes sense as well. I looked at the 10" TT Power Assist box I have and there's no patent #s on it, while my TT MudRunner has a couple. So they're not claiming ownership of any patent #s on the box.

The licensing thought didn't cross my mind with TT because last I saw on their site (some time ago), they had a 'Got what you think is a good tool idea? If so, send a description of the idea to us' information box to fill in. No mention of interest in such things as them licensing or buying the ideas. No such things as an upfront letter of agreement for invention submissions, like Marshalltown has.


----------

